# Griezmann al Barça. E' ufficiale. Pagata la clausola.



## admin (12 Luglio 2019)

Il Barcellona ha ufficializzato poco fa l'acquisto di Griezmann dall'Atletico Madrid. Pagata la clausola da 120 mln di euro.

Si va verso un tridente Messi, Neymar, Griezmann.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha ufficializzato poco fa l'acquisto di Griezmann dall'Atletico Madrid. Pagata la clausola da 120 mln di euro.
> 
> Si va verso un tridente Messi, Neymar, Griezmann.


Messi, Neymar, Griezmann 

A parte un paio di squadre (Real e Manchester City) credo sarà difficile tenere botta a una roba del genere...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Messi, Neymar, Griezmann
> 
> A parte un paio di squadre (Real e Manchester City) credo sarà difficile tenere botta a una roba del genere...



e Suarez? Ma probabile che con l'acquisto di Griezmann lascino perdere Neymar?


----------



## iceman. (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Messi, Neymar, Griezmann
> 
> A parte un paio di squadre (Real e Manchester City) credo sarà difficile tenere botta a una roba del genere...



Acquistassero un terzino destro decente che sergi roberto non si può vedere, fossi in loro punterei Cancelo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e Suarez? Ma probabile che con l'acquisto di Griezmann lascino perdere Neymar?


Certo anche Suarez... tra tutti e quattro... Mi viene difficile pensare effettivamente che siano in grado di prendere in un'unica sessione di mercato Griezmann e Neymar, dopo che hanno già preso De Jong.
Il loro problema è che il centrocampo dei bei tempi non lo hanno più. Prima ti tenevano 5 minuti senza toccare palla, gli avversari andavano in apnea, palla a messi che con gli avversari rinc... dal tiki taka ti puntava e ti infilava come niente.
Oggi sono una grande squadra, ma non ingestibile come il Barça di Iniesta e Xavi. Tuttavia un attacco Messi-Neymar-Griezmann penso risolva parecchi problemi


----------



## Milo (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Certo anche Suarez... tra tutti e quattro... Mi viene difficile pensare effettivamente che siano in grado di prendere in un'unica sessione di mercato Griezmann e Neymar, dopo che hanno già preso De Jong.
> Il loro problema è che il centrocampo dei bei tempi non lo hanno più. Prima ti tenevano 5 minuti senza toccare palla, gli avversari andavano in apnea, palla a messi che con gli avversari rinc... dal tiki taka ti puntava e ti infilava come niente.
> Oggi sono una grande squadra, ma non ingestibile come il Barça di Iniesta e Xavi. Tuttavia un attacco Messi-Neymar-Griezmann penso risolva parecchi problemi



Considera che hanno """"esuberi""" come Coutinho e Dembrelè che se insieme non arrivano a 200 mln ci manca poco.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Acquistassero un terzino destro decente che sergi roberto non si può vedere, fossi in loro punterei Cancelo.



Cancelo si... Ma forse De Ligt sarebbe servito più di Griezmann


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2019)

L'Atletico ha appena fatto un comunicato dove però dice che vuole altri 80 milioni per arrivare a 200 visto che quello è il valore della clausola nel momento in cui Griezman ed il Barça si sono accordati.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e Suarez? Ma probabile che con l'acquisto di Griezmann lascino perdere Neymar?



Noi li risolviamo il problema Suarez


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha ufficializzato poco fa l'acquisto di Griezmann dall'Atletico Madrid. Pagata la clausola da 120 mln di euro.
> 
> Si va verso un tridente Messi, Neymar, Griezmann.



Giocatore fortissimo ma è una sorta di regista del reparto avanzato, è infatti lui a decidere solitamente quando affondare o quando tenere palla, quando accelerare o quando gestire. Viene fuori per giocare palla e poi si butta in area.
Lo fa all'atletico come in nazionale.
Non fosse che al barca la mente e il re è messi, oltretutto mancino come lui.
I due hanno un tipo di gioco simile e il rischio di pestarsi i piedi è alto.
Nel tridente del barca, essendoci il 9 e il 10 , io direi che mancava e manca l'11 della situazione.
Neymar era perfetto per sposarsi con quei due fenomeni che rispondono al nome di messi e suarez perchè forte con la palla ma verticale anche senza palla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Cancelo si... Ma forse De Ligt sarebbe servito più di Griezmann



De Ligt era quello che gli serviva, ma purtroppo non lo hanno capito e lo ha preso la Juve che veramente anche in Europa sta tracciando un solco con queste squadre di figurine


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> De Ligt era quello che gli serviva, ma purtroppo non lo hanno capito e lo ha preso la Juve che veramente anche in Europa sta tracciando un solco con queste squadre di figurine



Ma secondo te sono scemi? De light era del Barcellona, se non l'hanno preso avranno i loro motivi.


----------



## juventino (12 Luglio 2019)

Secondo me non prenderanno anche Neymar a questo punto. Stiamo parlando di qualcosa come 200 milioni lordi di ingaggi per quattro giocatori (Messi, Neymar, Suarez e Griezmann), non credo che abbiamo fondi infiniti seppur siano molto ricchi.


----------



## iceman. (12 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te sono scemi? De light era del Barcellona, se non l'hanno preso avranno i loro motivi.



Non lo so se sono scemi, allo Utd gira voce che non ci abbiano provato perché "tende" ad ingrassare"cit.


----------



## Milancholy (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e Suarez? Ma probabile che con l'acquisto di Griezmann lascino perdere Neymar?



Se resta (e gioca) Suarez, la composizione di un tridente coi due mancini mi sembra abbastanza complicata...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te sono scemi? De light era del Barcellona, se non l'hanno preso avranno i loro motivi.



L'hai detto tu: son scemi


----------



## Igor91 (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha ufficializzato poco fa l'acquisto di Griezmann dall'Atletico Madrid. Pagata la clausola da 120 mln di euro.
> 
> Si va verso un tridente Messi, Neymar, Griezmann.



In realta non è finita...
L'atletico non ci sta, si dice la clausola fosse valida fino all' 1/07 - ora vogliono 200 mln.
Stanno agendo per vie legali.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2019)

Acquisto che non sposta una virgola in chiave champions, così come, a maggior ragione, non lo farebbe l'eventuale arrivo di Neymar. Continueranno a uscire prendendo 4 pappine alla prima trasferta seria.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Luglio 2019)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Se resta (e gioca) Suarez, la composizione di un tridente coi due mancini mi sembra abbastanza complicata...



Giocheranno con un falso tridente.
Secondo me è più probabile che durante i match vedremo Messi a stringere sulla trequarti e Griezmann a svariare attorno a Suarez a fare la seconda punta, diciamo un 4-3-1-2 piuttosto che un 4-3-3. Anche perchè per preservare Messi che va verso i 32 se fossi in Valverde non lo confinerei sulla fascia.
Qualcosa si inventeranno comunque, vai tranquillo


----------



## Milancholy (12 Luglio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Giocheranno con un falso tridente.
> Secondo me è più probabile che durante i match vedremo Messi a stringere sulla trequarti e Griezmann a svariare attorno a Suarez a fare la seconda punta, diciamo un 4-3-1-2 piuttosto che un 4-3-3. Anche perchè per preservare Messi che va verso i 32 se fossi in Valverde non lo confinerei sulla fascia.
> Qualcosa si inventeranno comunque, vai tranquillo



Ragionavo a mia volta su un'ipotesi analoga... ma proprio nell'ottica di preservare Messi evitandogli un raggio d'azione eccessivo ed al fine di mantenerne inalterata la letale lucidità in chiave realizzativa, tenderei a pensare ad un impiego dell'argentino da (ancorchè atipico) terminale centrale.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> De Ligt era quello che gli serviva, ma purtroppo non lo hanno capito e lo ha preso la Juve che veramente anche in Europa sta tracciando un solco con queste squadre di figurine



Quelli fanno collezione di figurine che per carità di portano merchandising e follower... Però essere più pragmatici e pensare a quello di cui hanno veramente bisogno porterebbe forse a meno persone su Twitter ma qualche coppa in più...


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> In realta non è finita...
> L'atletico non ci sta, si dice la clausola fosse valida fino all' 1/07 - ora vogliono 200 mln.
> Stanno agendo per vie legali.



Godo!


----------



## Davidoff (12 Luglio 2019)

Ormai tutti i top player si stanno concentrando in 5-6 squadre, che bello il calcio...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Luglio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ormai tutti i top player si stanno concentrando in 5-6 squadre, che bello il calcio...



Buongiorno!!! ahahah

A parte il tempismo con cui te ne sei accorto (scherzo), hai ragionissima.

Campioni che vanno a fare panchina.... bah

Sarebbe 10 volte piu bello il calcio se tutti i campioni giocassero e fossero almeno divisi in 30/40 squadre come era una volta, sarebbe tutto diverso, sarebbe davvero piu' bello il calcio in generale.

E' veramente uno spreco enorme, roba da matti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Luglio 2019)

Attenzione perchè l’atletico dice che i soldi non corrispondono alla clausola. Barca e griezmann hanno chiuso quando la clausola era 200 mln.. hanno aspettato scendesse a 120 per pagarla ma vogliono gli altri 80. Come dargli torto


----------



## Igor91 (12 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Godo!



Come una bestia!


----------



## hakaishin (12 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te sono scemi? De light era del Barcellona, se non l'hanno preso avranno i loro motivi.



Tipo che non ci stanno capendo più tantissimo e sono una polveriera?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tipo che non ci stanno capendo più tantissimo e sono una polveriera?



Tipo che forse il ragazzino pretende troppo? 12 mln più bonus di ingaggio non ha nessun senso. Solo voi potevate farla questa operazione. Proprio perché con Raiola ci camminate a braccetto.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Luglio 2019)

L'unica motivo possibile per cui non abbiano preso De Light potrebbe essere il procuratore. Mi pare che il Barcellona non vada d'accordo con Raiola. Non vedo altri motivi, sarebbe servito molto di più lui che Griezman


----------



## hakaishin (13 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tipo che forse il ragazzino pretende troppo? 12 mln più bonus di ingaggio non ha nessun senso. Solo voi potevate farla questa operazione. Proprio perché con Raiola ci camminate a braccetto.



Vedremo quello che sarà. Poi insomma da chi paga 300 milioni per dembele e coutinho ci si può aspettare di tutto.
Per me abbiamo fatto una grande operazione


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2019)

Griezmann e il Barcellona possono fare tutti gli annunci che vogliono, intanto l'Atletico annuncia a gran voce che 120 milioni sono pochi perchè quando si sono accordati la clausola era di 200 milioni. Il francese da essere il più amato ora è diventato il più odiato per l'Atletico


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Luglio 2019)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Ragionavo a mia volta su un'ipotesi analoga... ma proprio nell'ottica di preservare Messi evitandogli un raggio d'azione eccessivo ed al fine di mantenerne inalterata la letale lucidità in chiave realizzativa, tenderei a pensare ad un impiego dell'argentino da (ancorchè atipico) terminale centrale.



Sarebbe un’altra idea, con Suarez e il piccolo diavolo larghi.


----------

